# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  χανω χανω χανω

## boo

καλησπερα παιδια
χανω κιλα πολλα.εδω και 2.5 μηνες εχω χασει 8 κιλα.ειμαι 1.72 47 κιλα.
ο θυροειδης μου ειναι ενταξει.
εχω πολυ αγχος που ενταθηκε τον τελευταιο καιρο κι επισης συνεπεσε με την προσθηκη στην αγωγη μου του aloperidin απο οσο παρατηρησα. δεν ξερω αν το φαρμακο εχει σχεση.
τρωω 2 φορες τη μερα μερικες φορες 1.αλλα δεν πειναω.τωρα εδω και 1 εβδομαδα προσσπαθω να τρωω σταθερα 2 φορες τη μερα αλλα η ζυγαρια δεν ανεβαινει.
επισης πινω 3-4 κουπες ελληνικο καφε τη μερα.
και τσιγαρο.15-20 τσιγαρα τη μερα.
νερο το πολυ 1 ποτηρι τη μερα..

τι μπορω να κανω για να ανοιξει παλι η ορεξη μου?
στα 55 κιλα μου αρεσα.τωρα βλεπω τα κοκαλα μου να πετανε οπως παλια και σκεφτομαι ποσο θα ντρεπομαι το καλοκαιρι να κυκλοφορω σαν ακτινογραφια εξω αλλα και οτι δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για την υγεια μου να εχω τοσο λιγο βαρος.
μηπως ειμαι υπερβολικη?
οι βιταμινες το βραδυ βοηθανε καθολου?

καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη παιδια..

----------


## pavlosla

να σου δινα μερικα κιλα καλα θα ηταν εγω ειμαι 100 κιλα 1.72 υψος
πρωινο τρως ,,, boo τρωγε..... τρως λιγο απλα

----------


## pavlosla

τη να σου κανουν οι βιταμινες χτυπα καμια φετα ψωμι με μελι, ενεργεια θες για να παχυνης
εγω προσπαθω να αδυνατισω περυσι των οκτωβριο ειχα καταφερη να πεσω στα 94 κιλα... αλλα δυστηχως τα ξαναπηρα το χειμωνα τα κιλα επερνα και το ζοξιλ το χειμωνα που παχαινει, και ειχαι ανοιξη η ορεξη μου, τωρα που πιανουν η ζεστες θα ξεκινησω ποδηλασια και κολυμβι καθημερινα θα προσπαθησω να τρωω λιγο τα βραδυα... και ελπιζω να ξαναπεσω στα κιλα

----------


## Macgyver

Tι τρως βρε boo ? .................αν εχεις πολυ αγχος , κοβεται η ορεξη , τοχει παθει φιλος μου , κολλητος , λεει οτι τρωει , και δεν παιρνει βαρος , αλλα περναει κριση ο γαμος του , κι εχει πολυ αγχος ....... το φαρμακο δεν φταιει ............. τρωγε υδατανθρακες , μακαρονια , ρυζι , ψωμι , οχι πρωτεινες , και οχι γλυκα πολλα μην χαλασεις την υγεια σου .....

βιταμινες , που τις ξερω καλα , δεν υπαρχουν τετοιες .............διοτι το προβλημα ειναι η παχυσαρκια , οχι το αντιθετο ......ρωτα και τον γιατρο σου , μπορεις να παρεις seroquel ? ανοιγει τρομερα την ορεξη ,εστω σε μικρες δοσεις ........

----------


## elis

Boo έχει δίκιο ο μακ εγώ όταν είχα άγχος έτρωγα τρία τέσσερα πιτογυρα αθηναϊκά μόνο για να ηρεμήσω κ δεν παχαινα κ τώρα που μου φύγε το άγχος τρώω το μισό από ότι έτρωγα κ είμαι εκατό κιλά

----------


## boo

παλι το αγχος μπροστα δηλαδη..
εχω ακομα 1.5-2 μηνες αγχωτικους κατι πρεπει να αλλαξει γιατι θα μεινω πετσι και κοκαλο με αυτο το ρυθμο αμα φταιει αυτο
υδατανθρακες ε? πωπωω κι ειναι τα φαγητα που δε μπορω να φαω..σκαω στις πρωτες πιρουνιες χορταινω..
κατι αλλο πιο νοστιμο απο ρυζι και μακαρονια που να παχαινει υπαρχει?το ψωμι δε μου αρεσει.............
παιρνω ηδη 6 φαρμακα δε θα θελα να προσθεσω 7ο μωρε..δε ξερω

----------


## elis

Χάμπουργκερ εγγύηση

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου boo, κατ' αρχήν πάρτο ψύχραιμα το πράγμα, και προτείνω να μη ζυγίζεσαι πάρα πολύ συχνά.
Βασικά δεν είναι μόνο να πάρεις κιλά, αλλά να τα πάρεις δίνοντας ποιοτική τροφή στον οργανισμό σου πχ μέλι, όπως πρότεινε ο pavlosla.
Κάποια γλυκά με αγνά υλικά, βούτυρο κλπ, ή σοκολάτα χωρίς να πλακωθείς σε πολλές ζάχαρες βέβαια γιατί εντείνουν το άγχος. Γενικά διάλεξε από το παχυντικό ότι πιο ποιοτικό, πχ καστανή ζάχαρη αντί την λευκή.
Τροφές άλλες... ξηροί καρποί (κάσιους, φουντούκια, αμύγδαλα, σταφίδες κλπ) , ταχίνι, φυστικοβούτυρο, αν σ' αρέσει κάτι από αυτά. Επίσης λίγο παραπάνω ελαιόλαδο στο φαγητό ή σε σαλάτες.
Τώρα εντάξει αν σου αρέσουν οι πίτσες ή άλλα φαγητά με λιπαρά, τρώγε και από αυτά, εσύ ξέρεις τι σου φαίνεται πιο νόστιμο, κάνε μια λίστα των αγαπημένων σου φαγητών και προσπάθησε να τα έχεις πιο συχνά στο σπίτι, αλλά πραγματικά τονίζω να έχουν και ποιότητα για να μην κουράσεις το σώμα σου με ακατάλληλες τροφές, σκοπός είναι να το ενδυναμώσεις κιόλας, να του δώσεις ενέργεια, βιταμίνες, διάφορα στοιχεία κλπ για να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα.
Ίσως και κάποιο φάρμακο μπορεί να παίζει το ρόλο του και χάνεις, αν και εγώ πιστεύω είναι ότι δεν τρως πολύ, αν μπορείς συζήτησέ το με το γιατρό σου αυτό. Υπάρχουν βιταμίνες σε σκευάσματα που μπορεί να κάνουν καλό να τις πάρεις για ένα διάστημα, ρώτησέ το.
Κάτι άλλο άσχετο με τροφή, αν μπορείς να κάνεις μια ελαφριά άσκηση, θα μπορούσες βαράκια ή λάστιχα γυμναστικής που γίνονται εύκολα και στο σπίτι? Ακούγοντας μουσική? έστω και ένα τέταρτο, μισή ώρα κάθε μέρα, κάνει καλό, σε τονώνει, μπορεί να σου ανοίξει και λίγο την όρεξη. Δοκίμασέ το.
Και σίγουρα πίνε περισσότερο νερό, μην αφήνεις το σώμα σου να αφυδατώνεται, έχει ανάγκη το νερό.

----------


## Mara.Z

Tαχίνι με ψωμι ολικής!
Ζυμαρικα ολικης!!
και φρουτα!!
αυτα ειναι τα ιδανικα! 
αλλα εγω παχαινω με ό,τι φτιαχνει ενας φουρνος σε πιτακια-τα τσακιζω ευχαριστα για πρωινο, με γλυκα και με πιτσες. α και λατρευω φρεντο γλυκο....

----------


## σακης

τετοια ωρα σκεφτομαι το τσουρεκι με την μερεντα, ενω επρεπε ηδη να κοιμομουν.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια, τρως λιγο, γι αυτο χανεις.
οι βιταμινες δεν παχαινουν αλλα μερικες ανοιγουν την ορεξη.
δοκιμασε βασιλικο πολτο. ανοιγει πολυ την ορεξη. εναλλακτικα, μουρουνελαιο που παχαινει κιολας...

----------


## Remedy

αχ βρε μαρα.. κι εγω φρεντο γλυκο πινω, γι αυτο και τον πινω παντα με ζαχαρινες..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλημέρα boo! Ένας τρόπος να πάρεις κιλά είναι να προσπαθήσεις να κόψεις το τσιγάρο. Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο οτι θα το αντικαταστήσεις με φαγητό.

----------


## Mara.Z

> αχ βρε μαρα.. κι εγω φρεντο γλυκο πινω, γι αυτο και τον πινω παντα με ζαχαρινες..


μεγαλο κολλημα.... παρατησα την ομοιοπαθητικη για γλυκο φρεντο καπουτσινο...
τωρα ειμαι σε φαση να προσπαθω να το περιορισω σε μια φορα τη βδομαδα αλλα δεν το εχω καταφερει ακομα γμτ....

----------


## boo

καταρχας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις
απο αυτα που μου προτεινατε διαλεγω τα εξης και πειτε μου αν θα βοηθηθω
μπανανες απο φρουτα, σταφιδες, λουκουμαδες με μελι (γιατι δε μπορω να το φαω σκετο), καμια μακαροναδα, λαδι, νερο, καμια πιτσα, ταχινι, καστανη ζαχαρη
καλα ειναι για αρχη?

----------


## Mara.Z

και μονο που τα αναφερεις, μου ανοιξε η ορεξη!!!
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!
ειδικα μπανανες, ταχινι και σταφιδες ειναι τελειααααα για πρωινο και για ενδιαμεσα σνακς....

----------


## pavlosla

καλα ειναι αλλα τρωγε πρεπει να τρως η ποσοτητες στο γευμα η να τρως λιγο και πολλες φορες αν δεν μπωρεις να φας πολυ σε ενα γευμα...... τρωγε 
και εγω πρεπει να κοψω το βραδυνο......... boo εσει τρωγε και εγω θα κανω διαιτα...........

----------


## boo

για πρωινο χλωμο γιατι δεν πειναω το πρωι αλλα σαν ενδιαμεσα γευματα το βλεπω..
pavlosla καλη επιτυχια στη διαιτα σου
ποσο καιρο με αυτες τις τροφες πρεπει να περιμενω για να δω τη ζυγαρια να ανεβαινει στο περιπου?

----------


## pavlosla

αν τρως πολυ σε δεκα - εικοσι μερες πρεπει να δεις αυξηση στα κιλα σου εστω λιγο αλλα πρεπει να τρως.....
εγω παχυνα στης πανελληνιες απο το αγχος μου ετρωγα διπλες μεριδες στα γρηγορα..... δεν γυμναζομουν και πηρα τα κιλα 
ειχα γινει βουλημικος θα ελεγα ετρωγα ετρωγα ετρωγα εχω φτασει μεχρι τα 114 κιλα..... περυσι στα 94 ειμουν κουκλος,,, τωρα που παιρνω παλη μονο λιγο σολιαν πρεπει να προσπαθησω να πεσω στα 90 κιλα
εσενα Boo το αγχος σε αδυνατιζει εμενα το αγχος με παχαινει........
επισης
bοο κοψε το καπνισμα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Πολύ καλές οι επιλογές σου για αρχή boo! Ειδικά εκείνοι οι λουκουμάδες με μέλι... αλλά και το τσουρέκι με μερέντα που λέει ο σάκης, αν και εγώ συμβιβάζομαι και με το απλό ;) Γενικά κάτι που ανοίγει την όρεξη είναι να πας σε ένα φούρνο πρωϊ-πρωϊ, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε παιδιά? ;) Ή σε μια πιτσαρία, περισσότερο και από ζαχαροπλαστείο μπορώ να πω. Τέλοσπάντων ότι δουλεύει στον καθένα. Για τα άλευρα σίγουρα καλύτερα είναι να είναι ολικής, όπως προτείνει η Mara.Z, ψωμί, ζυμαρικά κλπ.
Μην ξεχνάς το νερό boo, και από φρούτα δες αν σ' αρέσει και κάτι άλλο να τρως, για τις βιταμίνες τους, φρούτα εποχής κάθε φορά για να είναι πιο νόστιμα και φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι πίνε αφού καπνίζεις κιόλας, χρειάζεται. Όταν αισθανθείς πιο δυνατή κάνε προσπάθεια να το κόψεις ή ελαττώσεις. Σιγά-σιγά μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Γενικά κάτι που ανοίγει την όρεξη είναι *να πας σε ένα φούρνο πρωϊ-πρωϊ*, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε παιδιά?


απολυτα!!
πιο απολυτα δεν γινεται....
ειναι σιγουρος τροπος να παρεις κιλα....

----------


## boo

δε μπορω να φαω το πρωι καθολου ρε γμτ.. πρωτον δεν εχω ορεξη και 2ον αν φαω πρωι δεν θα φαω το μεσημερι..
πρωι μονο τσιγαρο και καφες ως τις 2 που θα φαω..
σε ολα αναποδη ειμαι...!

----------


## Remedy

καλα, δεν εχει σημασια το πρωινο για να βαλεις κιλα.
σημασια εχει ποσο τρως συνολικα ομως.
ωραια ολα οσα περιεγραψες οτι σκοπευεις να φας, αλλα αν ειναι μια μπουκια απ το καθενα, εννοειται οτι δεν παχαινεις ετσι.
πρεπει να αυξησεις την ποσοτητα που τρως και να εχεις εμσα και παχυντικες τροφες.

----------


## boo

πηρα 1 κιλο!!

----------


## pavlosla

μπραβο βρε boo εγω εχασα 3 ειμαι 97 τωρα........ εχω αλλα 17 να χασω ελπιζω μεχρι των οκτωβριο να τα καταφερω

----------


## boo

Μπραβο και σε εσενα.και τα 2 θελουν προσπαθεια.μου μενουν αλλα 7 εμενα να παρω

Ντρεπομαι να βγω παραλια ομως..

----------

